# Need help sourcing a motor



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Guys! I am trying to source these motors.










They are 12v 5 rpm DC gear motors. They used to have them at all electronics.com but I guess they don't sell them anymore. This is the motor I have used in my cauldron creep prop to make the head move up and down.

I am trying to find a place where they still sell them. I am working on Cauldron Creep 2.5 how-to and want to have an accurate parts lists.

Any help or recommendations for a substitute are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

- Craig


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

That is the famous vent motor that you could get from either Surplus Center or All Electronics. They've been unavailable for quite a while as us Haunters cleared out the stock.

I haven't been able to find them anywhere for a long time.

I believe most people are using Reindeer motors now instead of the vent motors.


----------



## wrasse (Aug 5, 2012)

Devils Chariot said:


> Hey Guys! I am trying to source these motors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can try here. I beleive he still has some
http://www.halloweenforum.com/search.php?searchid=1118570


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey, those motors are available as an auto part (actuator for vent flaps, I believe) for around $25-$30 dollars, so I don't bother with them any more. I have found some alternatives:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-MOTOR-12V-3RPM-Geared-Brush-Motor-STOCK-Project-Model-Low-Noise-BrandNew-/161045186955
Have a bunch of these but have not tried them yet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Robust-AC-Synchronous-Motor-110V-AC-5-6RPM-Geared-Motor-CW-CCW-Torque-4kg-J96j/250953665119?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222006%26algo%3DSIC.FITP%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20644%26meid%3D5700588131560305251%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D9209%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D161010205357
My understanding is that these are the motors that are inside of the deer motors. Again, I bought several but have not tried them.

There was a 10rpm 110AC motor I have used for several ghosts, but they do not appear to be available any more.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey DC, I tested the small 12V DC motors on a tombstone popper I am working on and thought the results might be helpful to you. I tried different length crank arms to raise and lower a moderately heavy plastic skull. Initially I used one of the TYD-50 deer motors, and found that a 6" crank arm would cause the motor to reverse every time with out raising the skull. A 5" crank arm would usually work, but would occasionally reverse, and a 4" crank arm worked well without reversing at all. I tried the 12V DC 3RPM motor in place of the TYD-50 (the mounting holes are the same), and found that it could not raise the skull with a 6" crank arm, it could raise the skull with a 5" crank arm with noticeable strain on the motor, and worked well with the 4" crank arm with little noticeable strain. So in other words, I found the 12V DC 3 RPM motors were as strong as the TYD-50 motors, and ran cooler being 12V DC instead of 110 AC. Have not done a prolonged test yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Any consensus on the best motor option is at this point?


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I still have 6 or 7 of the vent motors I bought back in the day and never used. Maybe I'll drag them out this year


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I noticed that the Halloween decorations were starting to be put out at the local Lowe's. One of them is a black cat with an arched back, and the head turns side-to-side...just like a deer.

So there may be another way to get deer motors now.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I wish we could find out who supplied the legendary vent motor. If we could find the manufacturer maybe we could convince some haunt vendor to buy a pallet and sell them. I hunted around alibaba for them to no avail. Anyone know who made them, or am I just barking up the chased goose?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I've had an APB out for these motors at my shop, and one of my body techs brought one in to me today, harvested from a heater box (out of the dash) on a Mazda 3.... I'll do some research and see if I can come up with anything. He said it only rotates 180 degrees, but it looks EXACTLY like the vent motor I used on my Cauldron Creep in 2012 which did 360. I'll let you know what I find out.. (One thing for sure....if you have to take the dash out to get these motors out....the labor hours would not make it economically viable.)


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Great find Pumpkin! Let us know what you find.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does it look like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/04-11-mazda...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ecf0c4c97&vxp=mtr


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

The ones i bought from Electronic Goldmine say"TRW".Glad I stocked up on them befroe they were all bought out.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Dont know what torque requirement is, found this on amazon. S40K Synthetic Plastic Eletric Mini Motors Speed Slowing DC12V Gear Motor 6rpm
Best,
P


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

I still have the 16163982 vent motors already modified for continuous rotation that I could sell. They have never been used. Just PM me for information.


----------



## belmara (Sep 16, 2014)

Was starting my Cauldron Creep build list and was looking for this motor as well with no luck. Looks like I'm not the only one.


----------



## RCR (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know the specific model, but that looks teribbly like an automotive HVAC blend door motor. TRW is a big hint. Probably not too available at dealers, but salvage yards are full of them.

Bob


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I bought three of these motors from coolbotz...they were perfect. Already wired and ready for power. Super!


----------



## LittleBrowMouse (Aug 15, 2014)

hello everyone,

We're new to automating Halloween decor and are wondering if any of you can point us to a good reasonably priced motor supplier. Tried to follow the thread for advice but don't seem to be able to find any motors that aren't huge dollars. Just want some to run a rocking chair and maybe a Ouija Board. You'd think that not only for Halloween, but with the explosion of Christmas decorating as well, that motors for this type of thing wouldn't be that hard to find.

TIA


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Post 4 of this thread has 2 links that are still good, have used the motors linked to in tombstone popper, tombstone rockers, and FCG.

Suggest a wiper motor for the chair rocker.



LittleBrowMouse said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> We're new to automating Halloween decor and are wondering if any of you can point us to a good reasonably priced motor supplier. Tried to follow the thread for advice but don't seem to be able to find any motors that aren't huge dollars. Just want some to run a rocking chair and maybe a Ouija Board. You'd think that not only for Halloween, but with the explosion of Christmas decorating as well, that motors for this type of thing wouldn't be that hard to find.
> 
> TIA


----------

